# Calderdale Mountain Bike Marathon



## Rammylad (20 Aug 2010)

Does anybody have any experience of this event, total amount of climbing etc, or even better a gpx file? Thanks.


----------



## cubby (20 Aug 2010)

Did this event last year for the first time, and will be doing it this year too .... It was my first ever mountain bike event and really enjoyed it, dont have any GPX files of the ride, but there are some decent climbs, but there are some good decents too ..... 

Definatly worth doing .... my time last year was 3 hour 30 mins so i have some thing to aim for this year ...


----------



## Rammylad (20 Aug 2010)

Thanks cubby. That looks like a very respectable time that you did. See you there.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2010)

I think it is a bit daft them not giving out the details of the route until you enter for the event! What are they frightened of - perhaps people might actually go and ride the route without paying? They can do that any time if they feel so inclined, or if they really want to be cheapskates, just hang about at the start and follow the other riders! 

I'm sure that more people would enter if a detailed description of the route was available on the CMBM website.


----------



## Rammylad (20 Aug 2010)

Your right Colin. I notice that there is a high percentage of retired riders + a goodly amount of 'non-starters'. Most folk like to know what they are getting into ~ it's called preparation


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2010)

Rammylad said:


> Most folk like to know what they are getting into ~ it's called preparation


Exactly - "Pay now and after we've got your money, we'll tell you what you've paid for!"


----------



## Globalti (20 Aug 2010)

Polaris don't even tell you the location until shortly before the event.


----------



## ASC1951 (22 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> Polaris don't even tell you the location until shortly before the event.


Yes, but that is an orienteering event. Knowing the available checkpoints would give you a huge advantage.


----------



## Malcolm Street (18 Jun 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I think it is a bit daft them not giving out the details of the route until you enter for the event! What are they frightened of - perhaps people might actually go and ride the route without paying? They can do that any time if they feel so inclined, or if they really want to be cheapskates, just hang about at the start and follow the other riders!
> 
> I'm sure that more people would enter if a detailed description of the route was available on the CMBM website.


 
Sorry, we have always published a basic outline of the route on the website figuring that riders could work it out for themselves as there are few bridleways connecting those points. The route is waymarked and marshalled and we did not think that a detailed account of each twist and turn was necessary. We also run the Calderdale Hike (www.calderdalehike.org.uk) and again just give a list of checkpoints on these routes.

Until recently there was no easy medium that we could share the details; if you go to the CMBM website (www.cmbm.org.uk) now you will find a link to the route on Ordnance Survey's Get a Map website, as well as files suitable for tracklogs, garmin, gps exchange and map tech.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2012)

Malcolm Street said:


> Sorry, we have always published a basic outline of the route on the website figuring that riders could work it out for themselves as there are few bridleways connecting those points. The route is waymarked and marshalled and we did not think that a detailed account of each twist and turn was necessary. We also run the Calderdale Hike (www.calderdalehike.org.uk) and again just give a list of checkpoints on these routes.
> 
> *Until recently there was no easy medium that we could share the details; if you go to the CMBM website (www.cmbm.org.uk) now you will find a link to the route on Ordnance Survey's Get a Map website, as well as files suitable for tracklogs, garmin, gps exchange and map tech.*


That's better!


----------



## Globalti (18 Jun 2012)

Hmmmm... I fancy another crack at that. Did it many years ago on the MTB but I wonder if they allow cross bikes?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2012)

Globalti said:


> Hmmmm... I fancy another crack at that. Did it many years ago on the MTB but I wonder if they allow cross bikes?


There is nothing in the event rules about bikes. They do say that helmets are compulsory though!

Let's face it - there is nothing that organisers can actually do to enforce the rules since the events are run over public roads and bridleways which they can't stop you from riding. All they can do is to make you feel unwelcome, not allow you to use the feed stations and not give you tee-shirts, medals, goody-bags at the finish etc. 

I'm not suggesting breaking the rules though, or 'freeloading' - if anybody wants to take part in an event then they should pay the entry fee and obey the rules. If they don't want to do that, they can always ride the route at another time.


----------



## Globalti (18 Jun 2012)

I was a fledgling mountain biker last time I did it so I'm curious to know how well I would do with some roadie fitness in my legs.


----------



## Cubist (18 Jun 2012)

Looks like a good one. Good amount of climbing there. Reckon I'll make one in this year.

Forgot to say: top bit of thread mining there Malcolm, but all for a good purpose!


----------



## cubby (25 Jun 2012)

I'll be doing it again .... allways a good well organised event 

And the entry forms are now available to download


----------



## sportsunday (26 Jun 2012)

Globalti said:


> Hmmmm... I fancy another crack at that. Did it many years ago on the MTB but I wonder if they allow cross bikes?


We have covered this event for the past 2 years and there was cross bikes both years. Cracking event well liked by all.


----------

